# lefty 870?



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

does remington make a 3.5 inch lefty 870 supermag


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

According to their website, only 870 left handed model is a 3".

I am a lefty. I shoot a BPS with the shadowgrass camo package for all of my waterfowl. I love the gun for shooting the big 3.5" shells.


----------

